# Russian 3.0 RTA



## Rob Fisher (11/11/15)

Looks awesome!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## stevie g (11/11/15)

Hawt Dawg!

The simplicity is stunning.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Noddy (11/11/15)

Eish.....
List Price: $119.99
Our Price: $89.99
At vapordna

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (12/11/15)

I really hope that 510 positive pin is adjustable. In pic #2 it looks like a disaster just looking for a place to happen.
It does look good though.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## zadiac (12/11/15)

Airflow looks restricted for peeps that like airy draws. Otherwise it looks very nice.


----------



## Tommy (12/11/15)

Kuhlkatz said:


> I really hope that 510 positive pin is adjustable. In pic #2 it looks like a disaster just looking for a place to happen.
> It does look good though.


*Product Features:*

23mm Diameter
5.5ml Tank Capacity
Independently Access and Adjust Coils
Top Fill System
Threaded

Airflow Control
Rotary Ring

Five Step Liquid Control
Fully Closed to Fully Open
External Control Ring

316L Stainless Steel
High Quality Glass
PEEK Insulators
*Adjustable Silver Plated 510 Connection*
Legendary Matte Silver Finish
Double O-Ring Drip Tip

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (12/11/15)

Tommy said:


> *Product Features:*
> 
> *Adjustable Silver Plated 510 Connection*



Yep, I had a look at VaporDNA's site to check it out. 
It still looks like the unit needs an additional washer/insulator around the 510 to stop it from recessing too far. 
Being a tank doesn't mean it will only be used on regulated mods - many use it on mechs, and manufacturers definitely underestimate Murphy's uncanny ability to cause all kinds of k@k when users least expect it.


----------



## Yiannaki (12/11/15)

I wonder if any of the vendors are planning on bringing these in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar (12/11/15)

Yiannaki said:


> I wonder if any of the vendors are planning on bringing these in


Probably too pricey to sell many...?


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (12/11/15)

About a year and a half ago there was a group buy on the authentic Russian 91%. I remember they were like R990 each. What a quality piece. @Zodiac @RIEFY , remember this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/11/15)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> About a year and a half ago there was a group buy on the authentic Russian 91%. I remember they were like R990 each. What a quality piece. @Zodiac @RIEFY , remember this
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I still have my original Russian 91%... too attached to it to let it go despite the fact I don't use it much anymore.


----------



## Silver (15/11/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> I still have my original Russian 91%... too attached to it to let it go despite the fact I don't use it much anymore.



Maria, Maria....

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## kimbo (2/12/15)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Saad (3/12/15)

That looks awesome!


----------

